# ATV classes



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

The only training classes I can find is at the DNR site. The next one is in April. 

Might anyone know where I can find another class. I am in Oakland County.

Thanks,

Rooster


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Most of these safety classes are conducted by the Michigan ATV association. I will try and find there number for you. I used to have it at home. Also check with your local ATV dealerships. If they have the facility with a test track, they can contact the Michigan ATV Association and set up a class to be held at there dealership. I do know that Bob's Artic Cat near Milan holds these classes but I don't know there schedule.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

I went to the Mich ATV web site. Found a class, but it is a bit of a drive. Willing to do the drive if needed. 

Here is another question. Not sure I am reading some of the laws right. My son is 12, I bought him a 250 Polaris. I was reading where the class say 12 to 16 years of age need to be using a 50cc to 90cc. My son is a big kid at 12, he stands 5' 10" tall. He sat on a 90cc and there was no way I was going to get that for him. The 250 fits him perfect. 

I allready took the no 16 years of age and under sticker off the machine....

Can he legally ride a 250 while under my supervision on State land ???

Thanks for your help...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

To answer your question straight and forward No he can not legally ride this machine under your direct supervission on stateland. The law if I remember correctly states that if you are under the age of 16 you must hold an atv certificate while riding on stateland. Also you must be under parent supervission while riding on stateland if you are under the age of 16. I think the best place for you to take him to ride is if you have private property upnorth or if one of your buddys have private property up north. He can ride on private property under your supervission. But not on stateland. FYI it is illegal to remove those warning labels. The law was put in place by the Federal Gov. not state. But the state has to follow the federal law. You can thank the ant groups for this law. After so many kids were getting killed riding machines that were not designed as a beginner machine. Or if you would like to take a little trip down to Attica Indiana I know of a public riding area down there that is privately owned. It has alot of trails and a lot of different terrian for him to build his skills on. If you would like info on this place pm me and I will give you the website. The last time I was down there I think it was 15 dollars a day for the whole day. They also have a camp ground right out front too. They have a big scramble area as well to practice on but be prepared to get dirty if you go down there. I hope I have helped you out.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

I stuck the sticker on the fidge in the garage. Looks like I better peel it of and put it back on the machine. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Looking a few things up...

These are from a page at the Michigan ATV assoc.


Once you have decided which "category'" of ATV you want, the next will be to look at the physical size of the ATV. Remember "more" is not always better nor is "less" always better. The manufacturers of ATV's have established age to engine size *"recommendations". *They Are:

ATV's engine size under 70cc - Age 6 or older. 

ATV's engine size from 70cc - 90cc - Age 12 and older. 

ATV's engine size greater than 90cc - Age 16 and older. 

Dealers are restricted, by the manufacturers, to only sell ATV's, according to the above guidelines. The only effective way we know of, to avoid "confrontation" with your dealer, is to not discuss youth operation of the ATV. You are not breaking any laws, by choosing an ATV for your youth, that is outside of the manufacturers recommendations. 

While these recommendations are a good place to start, in Michigan, anyone can drive any ATV they wish. When it comes to "youthful" operators, and for all operators for that matter, there is much more to consider than simply the age of the person relative to the ATV's engine size.

A person too large for the ATV can be just as dangerous as a person too small for the ATV


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't make the laws or regulations on these things. But I do aggree that for some kids the machines rated for there use do not fit them well. For this I know of some people that have put the 90cc engine in the Yamaha blaster frame. They usually do alot of mods to the engine for more power. But they keep the orginal engine out of the blaster so when there kid is bigger they can put that engine back in. Myself I was a big kid and when I was your sons age I had a 200x Honda ATC or 3 wheeler. But I rode on private property only. So I understand your frustration. I didn't start trail riding until I was 16.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Found what I was looking for at this link


http://www.offroad-ed.com/mi/handbook/age_restrictions.htm


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

thats great I have another link for you. It is the web site for that off road park i mentioned before. If you get the chance you need to get down there for a weekend this summer. You won't regret it I will say that. 
http://www.badlandsoffroad.com/


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

I saved it. Gunna go.

I did a map quest on it. Lil over 5 hour drive. I have an in the bed camper I just bought for hunting. Looks like it will double as our Quad pad. 

Might just have to un-tarp it and get it re-stocked for a lil winter trip if the weather holds.

Thanks for the site,

Rooster


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

no problem man, if you go once you won't want to leave and you will want to go back. Me and my buddys used to always go to Silver Lake Sand dunes, now we make an annual trip down there rather then going to the dunes. To me it is worth the extra hour to get down there. Alot more type of riding to do rather then just sand dunes.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i took my class right here in bancroft just over by perry off i-69. id have to find my card to find the instructor but they nearly train every other weekend. i did mine thru honda when i bought my quad they paid me 50 buxs to take the class


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Would be great if ya had a contact number on that card ???


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i promise im lookin! unfortunately if you saw my office youd see what little hope we have of finding it..


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

holy crap its like i rolled a yahtzee!!! i found it like first try.. k atv safety institute.. i cannot make out the instructors name or can i remember it. heres is the website though find the phone number and give em a call. ask for around byron bancroft or perry area. its one of those towns.. the instructors license number is 106799 if that might help in the search i can make that part out on the card. http://www.atvsafety.org/ heck there might be something closer who knows!! (800) 887-2887 the number on that site to call for the nearest class!!


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Rooster Smasher- I believe MATVA is the only group certified in Michigan to issue a valid ORV safety certificate. The other classes mentioned are not recognized by the state. We put both our boys thru the class offered by MATVA and feel it was money and time well spent, plus they're legal to ride any trail in Michigan. Good Luck! Scott B.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok as long as the class meets the rquirements that the state of michigan has made for these classes they will accept any atv safety class. Dexters in Adrian has a person that is certified to give the class and they offer the class to anybody that purchase a vehicle from there store. I believe that the MATVA tells everyone that they have the only class in the state that the state reckonignizes is wrong. As long as you are a certified instructor for the state of michigan you are capable of giving and certifing the indviduals taking the class. If MATVA were the only way to get this certification it would be a monopoly and MATVA. Hunter safety courses are offered all over by certified instructors. So is the ATV, boaters, certification courses. Boat certification is held once a month in Lenawee county Sherriffs office.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

bigcountrysg- I did some reading and completely agree....When we took the class a couple years ago the situation was a little different, the certification process has since been spelled out more clearly. Thanks for pointing that out....Scott B.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey upnut, I only know because I checked into becoming a safety instructor. I was told by MATVA that they were the only ones in the state that can train you as an Instructor. They want you to think that they are the only ones for the safety cirtification and instructors course so they can have a steady flow of income for there organization.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I was in the same boat with my son when we bought our quads. He was just too darn big for a 90 cc. I also could not get him into a class cuz they of course would not train him on a 350 and the places I contacted did not have a rental for him. I don't necessarily disagree with the laws, just hard to stay within them! Fortunately for us, he turns 16 next fall and he can leave our little 5 acres legally.


----------

